# Moving to Germany



## avital

Hi,

I have a EU citizenship and I am a software developer. Female 37 yrs old.
I was thinking of relocating to Germany. I don't speak German only English.
What advice can you please give me?
What is the average salary for a software developer with 4 yrs experience?
What areas of Germany would you not recommend to live in?
How is the cost of living compared to salaries?
I require an apartment with at least 2 bedrooms (myself and for one for guests) and a living room. How much can I expect to pay for it. 
How is transportation in Germany and health insurance?

What are the chances of finding a job for a non-German speaker?

Thanks


----------



## Seb*

avital said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a EU citizenship and I am a software developer. Female 37 yrs old.
> I was thinking of relocating to Germany. I don't speak German only English.
> What advice can you please give me?
> What is the average salary for a software developer with 4 yrs experience?
> What areas of Germany would you not recommend to live in?
> How is the cost of living compared to salaries?
> I require an apartment with at least 2 bedrooms (myself and for one for guests) and a living room. How much can I expect to pay for it.
> How is transportation in Germany and health insurance?
> 
> What are the chances of finding a job for a non-German speaker?
> 
> Thanks


Rentals and living costs heavily depend on the area you are living in. Overall Germany is affordable, especially food prices are very low - among the lowest in Europe! Transportation - again - depends on your location, but most cities have extensive tram and metro networks. Most towns and small villages are connected via regular bus routes as well.

I am saying it in most posts on this forum. In Germany it is imperative to speak the language to a decent level. With some exceptions (highly specialised work, international companies) employers won't employ you if you don't speak the language. Beside that it is not easy to get along without German. A lot of Germans understand and partly are able to speak English, but there is no guarantee for that, especially the older generations (40+) do not tend to speak English well enough. For most official things you will need German or a Translater.
So my biggest tip is to learn the language, best even before you arrive. For a start it doesn´t have to be fluent but you have to be able to understand it and make yourself understood. Employers will expect a high standard German in most cases.


----------



## carmelina

hello avital,

I suggest several areas where you are from medium-sized cities

for example-darmstadt frankfurt-mainz

This facility is only about 30 minutes apart by car. ok not in the morning and evening traffic.

or bonn-düsseldorf oberhausen


carmen


----------

